# Vinyl/Plastic or Cloth Frisbee



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't know if this is in the right section. Sorry if it's not, I figured I'd try here first.
Please move it necessary:

I found an old plastic frisbee in my garage the other day and decided to give it a try for the dogs.
It went pretty well, but the plastic one took a pretty good beating after about 45 minutes and 2 dogs bringing it back. It is hilarious watching them try and flip it over to grab it when it lands in deeper snow.

I've seen pics of people with cloth frisbees and I was wondering how they hold up in the cold and snow. My fear is that they'd freeze in a clump and be hard to throw. 
It's 5 above here today.

Thanks in advance for taking time to reply to what, to non dog people, probably sounds like a dumb question.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

KONG!!!!! Go Kong!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> KONG!!!!! Go Kong!


Do they make a disc? 

A flying disc works best. We have a lot of snow and a tennis ball is ok, but I can easily throw it over the fence and I get a work out.

:rofl:


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Hands down - Jawz by Hyper-Flite is THE best Frisbee you can buy for dogs. They are a soft plastic, kind of like a gumma bone, but they fly very well and are extremely durable. Remo, who could kill a regular Frisbee in under 30 seconds, would have a Jawz Frisbee until it got lost. I used to always walk him with a Frisbee in his mouth because folks were far less scared of him that way. Also, he tended to want to nibble me on the behind while we were heeling if he did not have something to occupy his mouth. 

They sell for $12.95 through Jeffers Pet catalog.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I get the Kong frisbee too - not the super floppy black one but the more firm-ish red one. My SAR mentor used a nylon frisbee as a reward for her dog (it can be folded and put into a pocket) and it never froze or had any troubles.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Get the Kong. A plastic one can easily shatter (trust me, learned this the hard way).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The Jawz hyperflite will last forever. I've had a few and they hold up well...they sink so if you use them near water, be prepared to lose it! My dogs have to have it folded like a taco to carry it.
The fabric ones are much better on the teeth, but get slimey and they don't last at all.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Mine is fabric and has survived chewing and attempts to rip apart for over a year.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

Chuck it flying squirrels work great for me. I've had one for over 5 years and still going strong. They don't get to lay and chew it, just fetch it.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I have the cloth frisbee, the rubber one and I am now waiting on 2 Kong frisbees( black one& red one) to hopefully show up today in the mail.
So far I like the cloth one because it gets more air, and it floats so we take it to the waterfalls.
We have lost many rubber and cheap plastic ones that either sink, or get chewed up. 

I will have to check out the jawz hyperflite


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

If you like Frisbees that fly really well, even after being tugged upon by three dogs playing tug-of-war, you will LOVE the Jawz by Hyper-Flite. I did not like the way the Kong Frisbees flew. 

The Jawz is soft enough that it does not hurt their mouths. Remo got to the point where he would not even touch a regular Frisbee after he got used to the Jawz. 

And, keep your throws low - you don't want them leaping up to catch them!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

We don't like the Kong either-- Stosh still prefers the Petsmart $.99 ones but I have to replace them regularly. He likes how light they are because he jumps up and flips it higher into the air before he snatches it--he's really really good at frisbee. I'll have to try the disc


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I found a retail store that carries the Jawz discs so we're going to go over there later and take a look at them.

Sounds like this is the way to go.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Bought 2 of the Jawz discs. Awesome.
We just spent 45 minutes outside playing with them. It's currently 0 degrees outside and Cass was catching them out of the air and had no problems.
They remain "soft" enough even in these temps.

Great suggestion, thanks.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Doesn't Jawz have glow in the dark frisbee's too? I looked at some but can't remember the brand nd I didn't want to spend the money on something with no reviews.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

I have both the Chuckit flying squirrels and Life is Good floppy Frisbees.

The squirrels do not last as long once a tube in the fabric is chewed. Needless to say, we've gone through a few.

The Life is Good floppy frisbees are great with the snow. The don't really get caked w/ snow, but there definitely is the slimey factor. Can't deny it.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

glow in the dark frisbee - Midnight Sun Disc

Hyperflite has awesome frisbees!

The only durable soft frisbee I have found is this one Booda Soft Bite Floppy Disc Dog Toss Toys 

I like the soft one in winter because it doesn't freeze my hand as much as the slobbery frozen plastic ones.


----------



## Piper (Mar 16, 2010)

I've been doing a lot of looking for frisbees lately, and I just ordered the Chewber one from here Dog Toys Fetch

Best price I found by far, and shipping was just under 3 bucks. I should get it by Monday or Tuesday, so I will report on its use!


----------

